# Lexapro, Don't want the delayed ejaculation to go away!



## fuanacdc3 (Dec 7, 2012)

So I have been on Lexapro for a couple weeks now. I have major performance anxiety and GAD. The side effects were mild but uncomfortable at first but they have mostly subsided. I am starting to feel better. One of the things I have been dealing with is severe PE. The Lexapro has really helped me there, it is great! Now I am worried that the delayed ejaculation will go away eventually like the rest of the side effects. I don't want that to go away! If read some articles saying that it goes away eventually and some that say it never GPS away. I know that everyone is different, but I assumed that since Lexapro is sometimes prescribed for PE that maybe that it would last as long as I took the Lexapro. What has been others' experience with Lexapro and delayed ejaculation in men long term. Like longer than 6 months??


----------



## fuanacdc3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Goes* not GPS and I've* not if. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont think it'll go away. But even if you struggle with PE why not simply masturbate before having sex? This way you won't feel much but at least you have inhumane stamina.


----------



## fuanacdc3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tried that before, never worked for me. Plus the timing of that kinda kills the mood, ya know?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Usually masturbating on the same day should make you last longer.


----------



## fuanacdc3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, fair enough. I guess I am more interested in the lasting effects of Lexapro on delayed ejaculation as a long term treatment.


----------



## fuanacdc3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Or any SSRI for that matter, although specific experiences with Lexapro would be helpful.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Back in the day when I had a girlfriend and was having sex (lol) I was taking lexapro. I lasted a long, long time on average (talking about 1-1:30 h). Sometimes I got really tired of having sex and just wanted to finish earlier, but I couldn't. Having a quickie (less than 15 min.) was impossible. In my experience it didn't go away.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Back in the day when I had a girlfriend and was having sex (lol)QUOTE]
> 
> It's been that long eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

What's good for pe is going for a second round. You will last much longer and your girlfriend might thank you.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

having spent two years on ssri's, the sexual side effects never went away.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> ricca91 said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the day when I had a girlfriend and was having sex (lol)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

PeteyMitch said:


> What has been others' experience with Lexapro and delayed ejaculation in men long term. Like longer than 6 months??


Over 2 years daily use @ 10 mg daily. Zero sexual side-effects and zero other side-effects. In fact, my sex drive is higher than before. It's rare but it can happen.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I have used 5-10mg of lexapro for around 2 yrs and the delayed ejaculation has never faded. You should be able to go the distance and then some. Like the late, great Secretariat!!!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Lexapro was one of the worst offenders of the SSRI/SNRIs for me when it came to this side effect, by contrast Pristiq caused the least issues in this department.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

There are a number of variables here that are not being taken into account in many of the answers. For example: refractory period. Some men cannot maintain an erection for hours to a day after ejaculation, others are more average (~30 min), and some have little-to-none. Each confers benefits and drawbacks.

Unless you're already using them, condoms should help. Anything that reduces sensitivity will help you last longer without drugs.

Considering the nature of common comorbid disorders, I'd be surprised if many males here had much of a refractory period, though I'd also bet that ED is far more common.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

The fact is that all of the SSRI's have some kind of sexual dysfunction in around 60% of patients or higher. In some instances delayed ejaculation or orgasm is a plus. For others the loss of sex drive, inability to sustain an erection or some other issue is a major problem. And for a few, they do not really have any sexual side effects, whatsoever. So, it's the person, the SSRI, and the dose that all come in to play. Now you can try an SSRI by going off of the general statistics gathered by patients and prescribing docs. That would have escitalopram as statistically having the fewest side effects with a lower therapeutic dosing window. Which is usually ideal for pinpointing the correct dose needed more efficiently and without the concern of dose escalation= higher or stronger rates of side effects.
Like said, every ones physiological makeup is different. But there is no getting around the accepted truth. SSRI's will probably do something to your performance in the bed or in wherever you get it on. Maybe plus, maybe negative, maybe meh....


----------

